# Beer Can Chicken and Marinated Roast on the Grill



## tjohnson (Jul 1, 2012)

I like smoked chicken but LOVE beer can chicken!

Crispy skin and rotisserie chicken flavor are hard to beat.

We also like to marinate chuck roast, and cook it on the grill.  Roasts are a cheaper cut of meat, and are full of flavor.  If you're cooking for a large group, roasts are an economical way to feed them red meat.

Since there's a lot of fat in a roast, you have to trim as much as you can, or you'll have flare ups on the grill.

I like to sear all sided of the pieces of roast, and then cook on low/medium heat until they're done.  Cooking hot and fast will produce a tough piece of roast.

During the cook, I'll either dunk the meat into the left over marinade, or brush it on.  This gives you a a nice coating on your meat

*MEAT MARINADE*

1 Cup Yoshida's Sauce

1 Cup French or Western Dressing

1/2 - 1 Cup Water

1 TSP DipStix Steak Seasoning - Season Salt or Montreal Steak Seasoning Works Too

1 TSP Minced Garlic

Cut roast into 2" x 2" x ?" pieces

Trim bones, silver skin and fat

Place roast in ZipLoc Bag and pour in Meat Marinade

Allow to marinade in fridge for 24 - 48+ hours - Longer is better!

Flip bag several times, to allow for marinade to cover all sided of the meat

Sear all sides for a few minutes at high heat, to seal the meat

Finish on grill at low/medium heat until done

Cook time approx. 20 minutes, depending on grill temp

I like medium - medium/well for a roast

Marinade Ingredients








Place Meat and Marinade in a ZipLoc Bag for 24 - 48+ Hours and into the Fridge







Roast Grillled to Medium With a Little Friend....Mr. Beer Can Chicken

Oh, I added a few Scewers of Vidalia Onions and Sweet Peppers to the Grill







Grilled Roast Close Up







Plated and Ready to Eat

Corn was Cooked using a Cooler

See This Thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124105/cooler-corn







And....The Money Shot!


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

